# 3rd SFG Soldier killed during motorcycle accident



## Ravage (Apr 27, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/April/090427-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, April 27, 2009) — A Soldier assigned to 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) and his spouse, Dawn Booth, were killed during a vehicle accident on Saturday morning in Spring Lake, N.C.

Master Sgt. Stephen W. Booth, 33, a senior Special Forces weapons sergeant, was assigned to Company B, 2nd Battalion, 3rd SFG (A). Booth, a native of N.C., enlisted in the Army as an infantryman May 1995. After completing his training at Fort Benning, Ga., he was assigned to 1st Bn., 325th Airborne Infantry Regiment, 82nd Airborne Division, at Fort Bragg, N.C. He was later assigned to 1st Bn., 501st Infantry Regiment, Fort Richardson Alaska as a squad leader. 

Booth completed the Special Forces Assessment and Selection prior being assigned to the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School at Fort Bragg, N.C. in April 2002 for Special Forces training. He earned the coveted “Green Beret” in April 2004 and was assigned to 1st Bn., 3rd SFG (A) as a Special Forces weapons sergeant and later assigned to the 2nd Bn., 3rd SFG (A) in 2006.

He is a veteran of five combat tours participating in operations in both Iraq and Afghanistan. 

His military education includes Special Operations Target Interdiction Course, Special Forces Advanced Reconnaissance and Target Exploitation Course, Ranger Course, Basic Airborne Course, Military Freefall Course, Jumpmaster Course, Military Freefall Jumpmaster Course, Air Assault Course, Advanced Non-commissioned Officer Course, Basic Non-commissioned Course and Warrior’s Leader Course.

His awards and decorations include the Bronze Star Medal (with Oak Leaf Cluster); Army Commendation Medal (twice for valor); Army Achievement Medal, the Army Good Conduct Medal, the National Defense Service Medal, The Afghanistan Campaign Medal, The Iraq Campaign Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, The Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Humanitarian Service Medal, NCO Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, The Combat Infantry Badge, Expert Infantry Badge, Master Parachutist Badge, Military Freefall Badge, Air Assault Badge and Ranger Tab. 

He is survived by his sons Rhyan and Garrett, of Sanford, N.C. and mother, Cynthia Booth, of Carrollton, Ga. 
The accident is currently under investigation by the Spring Lake, N.C. Police Department.  Media should call 910-436-0350 directly for information pertaining to the accident.

For further information about Master Sgt. Booth, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-4587 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 27, 2009)

RIP.    Prayers out to the families and his Brothers, and especially to their kids...how horribly tragic for them.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 27, 2009)

Rest Well MSgt and your Lady.  Prayers and condolences to all the family and comrades in arms.  And ohh soo much more for those two sons.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2009)

Damn, I hate hearing about accidents like this.  So sad for the family and especially the boys.


----------



## car (Apr 27, 2009)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 27, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Apr 27, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 28, 2009)

RIP. Terrible tragedy. No matter how many chances you take, driving is still one of the most dangerous thing you'll do.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I drove directly past this accident site on my way home from the ANZAC party I mentioned in the other thread.  The motorcycle looked more like a scooter...

There have been A LOT of Joes killed an injured in motorcycle and vehicle accidents in the Fort Bragg area lately.  Just this morning there was an article in the Fayetteville paper about a Soldier who got killed after jumping onto a moving vehicle and hitting his head after falling off.

Be careful out there, people.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 30, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## car (Apr 30, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm pretty sure I drove directly past this accident site on my way home from the ANZAC party I mentioned in the other thread.  The motorcycle looked more like a scooter...
> 
> There have been A LOT of Joes killed an injured in motorcycle and vehicle accidents in the Fort Bragg area lately.  Just this morning there was an article in the Fayetteville paper about a Soldier who got killed after jumping onto a moving vehicle and hitting his head after falling off.
> 
> Be careful out there, people.



The first time I was assigned to the 82nd was right after Desert Storm. Lots of joes with a bunch of money, buying crotch rockets. And lots of subsequent wrecks........


"Be careful out there" is right!


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Rest in peace Master Sergeant...


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 4, 2009)

RIP MSG Booth and Dawn.....

You will be missed...


----------



## Swill (May 5, 2009)

Survived 5 trips down range. Damn it.     RIP.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (May 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace Warriors


----------



## ShutterSquid (Jul 8, 2009)

*RIP*

Jesus christ, what a shame... last time I saw him when I was in country, I was attached to their company and we were getting ready for a mission and y'know, I was relatively new and being a Navy photographer attached to go on missions with them, needless to say, I was pretty nervous. He broke it down to me like a fraction though and gave me confidence. Rest In Peace, MSG


----------

